# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met IFAC (Hôpital Sainte-Thérèse)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
IFAC (Hôpital Sainte-Thérèse)
Rue de Houffalize 1A
Bastogne

Bezoek de website van IFAC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met IFAC.*

----------

